# 2005 746F wardrobe



## Brine001 (5 mo ago)

Hi, I'm back again. Thanks for the help with my question about the bathroom mirror catch - it is still working okay.

I now have a question about the wardrobe. In the top shelf area against the side of the vehicle there seems to be a panel/cover missing over the exterior light. To me there should be something there otherwise the cold and hot air can enter easily. 

Does anyone have a picture of what should be there? Thanks.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Doesn't look like there ever was a cover.. no evidence of screwholes or clips.. 
I would just make a cover from a piece of plywood, if space permits you could insulate the cover with a piece of foam or polystyrene


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't really make out the photo but Jim's suggestion would be fine so long as you could be sure there wasn't going to be any build-up of heat behind the plywood.


----------



## Brine001 (5 mo ago)

That is what I first thought but why would they let all that cold/hot air into the wardrobe/living area. As you say I can make up a little cover. Thanks.


jiwawa said:


> I can't really make out the photo but Jim's suggestion would be fine so long as you could be sure there wasn't going to be any build-up of heat behind the plywood.


Good point, thanks. I shall have to look at just a little vent. Thanks again.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't imagine the heat loss through there is any more than the vents under cooker and even the windows.
I'd change the outside light to an LED bulb to reduce heat produced and cut a push in panel of insulation.


----------



## Brine001 (5 mo ago)

Ok. Good points.
I have LEDs on the way for the whiole interior. I'll make a little cover, just for my peace of mind.


----------

